

Toyota's idea of a good UX - dumbfounder
http://twicsy.tumblr.com/post/47799231484/toyotas-idea-of-a-good-ux
Their iphone app for making car payments makes me want to wretch.
======
chrisbennet
What's important is that you're not bitter. ;-)

